# Who is YOUR villager?



## Sloom (May 28, 2020)

there's been quite a lot of fighting over favourite villagers recently so I thought I would make this thread where we can all come together and share our UNDYING love for our favourite villager.

yes, this is a villager appreciation thread for _any (_and every) villager. so far the O'Hare and Hopkins slots seem to be firmly taken.

*so, who is YOUR villager? the villager whom you would sell your soul to Lyle for? the villager you love undyingly? the villager you would fight to the death for to claim the honourable title of being their #1 fan?*
tell me about it and of course please include any cute photos of them you have! very important.

mine is personally sherb, of course. he is my new favourite character from any piece of media ever and I could go on forever about all the reasons I love him so.


Spoiler: sherbert





















































some other images that aren't mine but are also cute


----------



## jumpluff (May 28, 2020)

Bunnie! Bunnie! Bunnie! I know she's rather popular among some players (especially veterans?), but I CANNOT PLAY THIS GAME WITHOUT HER. Like, I lose interest and quit.

I don't know if I have any cute screenshots of her EASILY ACCESSIBLE (bc I have over 9k screenshots of this game), maybe I'll make another post at some point. We've been friends since Wild World, tho.


----------



## cheezu (May 28, 2020)

For me it's Zucker.
Though Sherb is a close second.

Out of the not-so-popular ones definitely Boyd, Peggy and Henry.


----------



## Jam86 (May 28, 2020)

my favourite villager is katt ☆
she is just AMAZING 
i talk to her everyday until she gets annoyed and i gift her presents in person and in letters
i really like the cat villagers and she is the actual cutest imo ♡♡♡




♡ i mean just look at that beautiful face ♡


----------



## Mayor Moon (May 28, 2020)

100% Annalisa! She's really sweet and is really nice once you get your friendship level up!


----------



## greenvoldemort (May 28, 2020)

Also a major bunnie fan!! she can have my heart!


----------



## Fendi (May 28, 2020)

I would probably say Coco, I find her design to be so unique and different compared to everyone else. Despite the fact people may find her scary, I think she is cute. I actually love the fact that she has no other emotion other than her current face. (does that make me weird?)

Tough decision though, as this is like forcing me to choose my favourite child.


----------



## monsieurberry (May 28, 2020)

It’s Sherb or Fang. I’d let them shoot me if that’d make them happy.


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER (May 28, 2020)

Poppy! Not only do I share a birthday with her, but she is so sweet and wholesome. She loves to read and is constantly talking about the books she is reading. She’s always saying cute little things to me. I would put my life in her capable paws


----------



## Chris (May 28, 2020)

Goose. He's my favourite villager since starting _New Horizons_. I don't know if this will be a long-term love or just a quick hook-up in the backseat of his car. 

Of all time though, it would have to be Lobo. Until Goose popped up I would have said without a doubt he was my favourite villager - I've been saying that for 15 years, anyway!


----------



## Epod (May 28, 2020)

Mine is Egbert, though I've got a real soft spot for Drake.

He's always chilling out under some tree or doing those little runs. He's always cheerful and is very underrated!



Spoiler


----------



## sunset_succulent (May 28, 2020)

oh my gosh who do i choose...

some nominations are renee, lobo, hippeux, and pancetti. but, i never had pancetti in new leaf so she’s out.

i’d have to say lobo. i’m yet to have him in new horizons, and right now my town doesn’t have a cranky, which is lacking lol, but i’m his number one fan ö


----------



## Envy (May 28, 2020)

Vivian. She's gorgeous and she proves time and time again to have good tastes  :


----------



## sunset_succulent (May 28, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> Goose. He's my favourite villager since starting _New Horizons_. I don't know if this will be a long-term love or just a quick hook-up in the backseat of his car.
> 
> Of all time though, it would have to be Lobo. Until Goose popped up I would have said without a doubt he was my favourite villager - I've been saying that for 15 years, anyway!


oh gosh do we have to have a showdown?


----------



## Believe (May 28, 2020)

I refuse to believe anyone loves Prince as much as I do


----------



## Sloom (May 28, 2020)

RubyandSapphire said:


> oh gosh do we have to have a showdown?



them's the rules!


----------



## TerrapinTrip (May 28, 2020)

This may be a pretty basic answer, but... Lucky! I absolutely love that Mummy boy. He was in my friends town back in the GC game and I've loved him ever since.


----------



## nerfeddude (May 28, 2020)

Felicity!
I love her simple yet cute design. She's always goofing around with this adorable "ovo" face. I can't do anything but love her!


Spoiler
















I caught her doing yoga in the pajamas


----------



## lulu9956 (May 28, 2020)

Oh man this is hard.
My top three are probably Flora, Fauna, and Papi.  They are all just so cute and sweet.  Me and Flora have the same birthday too which I love!  Fauna and Papi were both mystery island finds - I asked Papi because I thought he was cute and now I LOVE him.  He deserves more hype IMO.  When I found Fauna, I didn't even know she was popular, but she is just precious and has grown on me so much that I know I can never get rid of her.

I also love Pierce a lot, but that's probably the nostalgia because I had him in City Folk, Wild World, and New Leaf.


----------



## carackobama (May 28, 2020)

Tangy <3 my best girl ever since Wild World! she’s so special to me


----------



## Sloom (May 28, 2020)

Opal<3 said:


> my favourite villager is katt ☆
> she is just AMAZING
> i talk to her everyday until she gets annoyed and i gift her presents in person and in letters
> i really like the cat villagers and she is the actual cutest imo ♡♡♡
> ...



I'm very happy to see Katt here! she's probably my favourite cat (possibly other than Tabby, I can't choose lol). way underrated. I love her dearly and she was the OG fang cat. get outta here Raymond


----------



## dizzy bone (May 28, 2020)

As my username suggests, my favourite villager is Dizzy ! Had him since WW and AC just doesn’t feel complete to me without him. I just love his big adorable round head. 






Stinky probably takes second place! He’s not in my ACNH island but he’s been in two of my ACNL towns. I even redid my whole autumn forest-naturey town into a colourful tropical town to accommodate his house, the only bright yellow house amongst my villagers. 






I don’t have room for him on my island at the moment but maybe in the future!!


----------



## Jam86 (May 28, 2020)

Sloom said:


> I'm very happy to see Katt here! she's probably my favourite cat (possibly other than Tabby, I can't choose lol). way underrated. I love her dearly and she was the OG fang cat. get outta here Raymond


tbh i do love raymond (sorry lol)
but katt is wayyyyyy better than him imo, tabby is also super cute too ♡


----------



## 0ni (May 28, 2020)

I love Apollo so much it sometimes hurts to look at him.

but honourable mentions to Genji, Coco, and Flora - all precious


----------



## river (May 28, 2020)

Sloom said:


> there's been quite a lot of fighting over favourite villagers recently so I thought I would make this thread where we can all come together and share our UNDYING love for our favourite villager.
> 
> yes, this is a villager appreciation thread for _any (_and every) villager. so far the O'Hare and Hopkins slots seem to be firmly taken.
> 
> ...



I have to say, I didn't really get the hype around Sherb until I saw your pics of him... I admit it he's adorable 

Mine is Erik. I love him so much... He's the best. It's crazy.
He was my first camper in New Leaf and I didn't even know deer villagers were a thing.

It was love at first sight.... and I really miss him 

I'm also really loving how wholesome and sweet this thread is <3


----------



## zato (May 28, 2020)

fang  ngl he's my number 1. o'hare is 2nd fallowed by roscoe, colton, bruce, apollo, marshal, julian, chief, lucky, and snake. if we could have npcs it'd be kicks.


----------



## N a t (May 28, 2020)

CLEO



	Post automatically merged: May 28, 2020

Asserting her dominance over all, my queen


----------



## Rowlet28 (May 28, 2020)

Definitely Sherb if you can't tell by the pic. Dobie and Raymond are my Top 3 Though. Found him in a mystery island. I admit I was thinking of trading him but he grew on me...


----------



## Squinish (May 28, 2020)

Ankha is my favorite.  So... have some pictures.  ;P

In an nice compact spoiler so it does not instantly load and take up so much space.  


Spoiler: Ankha Pics!  ENJOY!



























Sloom said:


> there's been quite a lot of fighting over favourite villagers recently so I thought I would make this thread where we can all come together and share our UNDYING love for our favourite villager.
> 
> yes, this is a villager appreciation thread for _any (_and every) villager. so far the O'Hare and Hopkins slots seem to be firmly taken.
> 
> ...



And for OP!  A couple of my favorite Sherb pics.  



Spoiler: Sherb Pics for OP and anyone really!



Talk about Bell Bottoms!  ;P




I will teach you to cook if you give me a Hug!  :3




No Sherb!  Your Neat... Real Neat!


----------



## toenuki (May 28, 2020)

i have a few, haven't been able to choose just 1. it used to be goldie


----------



## Sloom (May 28, 2020)

N a t said:


> CLEOView attachment 266712
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 28, 2020
> 
> Asserting her dominance over all, my queen



UUhhhHHHh excuse me?
it's world domination not world cleonation


----------



## ecstasy (May 28, 2020)

So I've already made so many threads about him but I'm taking this opportunity
O'Hare!


https://imgur.com/a/AVgCfPs




https://imgur.com/a/n6Kqdra




https://imgur.com/a/vhDvcEq

 He's my all-time favorite villager and I love him so much *^* I bought his amiibo card cause I can't have a town without him, I just can't

Hes the cutest bunny villager and the cutest villager overall imo and you can't change my minddd, just look at him


----------



## Squinish (May 28, 2020)

Opal<3 said:


> my favourite villager is katt ☆
> she is just AMAZING
> i talk to her everyday until she gets annoyed and i gift her presents in person and in letters
> i really like the cat villagers and she is the actual cutest imo ♡♡♡
> ...



Katt is Cool!  She is one of my favorite Sisterly villagers.


----------



## Stalfos (May 28, 2020)

Gaston and Savannah. <3 They've always been my two absolute favorites. Still have them both in my old towns Meowtown (ACGC) and Skullbay (ACNL). Looking forward to the day I have them both in Tropicallo too (ACNH).


----------



## -Lumi- (May 28, 2020)

My baby Egbert has my whole heart  he was one of my starters in New Leaf and also my first villager to leave without asking. I started up my game one day and he was gone, I was devastated. I found him on an island in New Horizons though so we are reunited!!

The only bummer is that he has the same dialogue as Beau.


----------



## Squinish (May 28, 2020)

carackobama said:


> Tangy <3 my best girl ever since Wild World! she’s so special to me


OMG YES!  She is my... well my second favorites (Ankha still my fav).  Here have a couple cute Tangy shots.  

I can't wait to get her back.  Long story but she will be mine again.  



Spoiler: Some Sweet and Tangy Pics!  :D


----------



## JellyBeans (May 28, 2020)

it's gotta be Rodney. it was Apple for the longest time but something about Rodney in NH just makes me love him so much. it might be the giant retro shades I gave him that take up half his face  unfortunately I have no decent pics but man he just doesn't deserve the hate


----------



## Manon_Despoina (May 28, 2020)

At the moment, I am saying Deirdre! She is my queen and I am so so glad to finally have her. She is a new favourite though. Others I would die for are Peanut, Whitney and Blaire.

I just don't have the ONE villager, I have more. And I hope to meet new favourite, and am currently waiting on cards for Poppy, Sally and Roscoe. Hope this will as well become MY villagers


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 28, 2020)

Bob and diana

bob bob bob and diana diana diana

yes i know they're popular villagers well bob moved in on my birthday in new leaf like 6 years ago, fun fact i started new leaf very late and the 3ds was a birthday present.
also diana has been there since the start


----------



## Fey (May 28, 2020)

*KATT*

She’s spunky, she’s fun, she has *bolder and better fangs than Raymond*!

It has to be Katt ♡




The funniest part is that I somehow just _knew_ that she’d be my starter—weeks before the game’s release! I never had her before—I never cared for her before—but she’s become irreplaceable to me.

When I get stressed out while terraforming, I rest in her house and just take a moment to breathe.

In good times:




In bad times:




She’s always by my side.

_Also she’d beat up Lyle and get my soul right back if necessary_


----------



## Alicia (May 28, 2020)

Moe. He is literally the sweetest and I love him. He gave me his photo yesterday and it made me so happy. 
He became my favorite in New Leaf when he moved into my town. He has been my bud since probably 2013-2014. 
I have Moe on my island and I love seeing him run around. Love this sweet little blue boy!


Spoiler: Moe Moe Moe


----------



## thegunpowderincident (May 28, 2020)

Peanut and Bunnie have been my girls since Wild World. I guess Peanut has surpassed Bunnie to be the #1, but only because Bunnie _refuses_ to show up on a mystery island. :/


----------



## tanisha23 (May 28, 2020)

Best boy Sherb of course! That cutie has my heart. Never a dull moment with Sherb!


----------



## AccfSally (May 28, 2020)

My sweet baby, Sally.
She's my all-time favorite.
I like her since the GC version when her name was 'Hazel' (I also like new Hazel). 









Spoiler: More Sally













I like everyone on my island, but these guys are also my most favorite on the island:
Claude, Sylvana and Genji.


----------



## ohno dannie (May 28, 2020)

mine are no doubt pippy the rabbit (i really want her) and ken the rooster

marshal, bunnie, and pashima are close seconds


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 28, 2020)

Also, If you don't think hopkins is cute your opinion is wEiRd
hopkins is freaking adorable and a floatie how do you not love him?


----------



## ohno dannie (May 28, 2020)

AccfSally said:


> My sweet baby, Sally.
> She's my all-time favorite.
> I like her since the GC version when her name was 'Hazel' (I also like new Hazel).
> 
> ...


I FORGOT HOW MUCH I WANT CLAUDE


----------



## Piggleton (May 28, 2020)

My boy Marshal <3 It's definitely a one sided love. He always gives me bad gifts while I shower him in the best of the best, but thats ok :') His love is unattainable


----------



## Sloom (May 28, 2020)

Piggleton said:


> My boy Marshal <3 It's definitely a one sided love. He always gives me bad gifts while I shower him in the best of the best, but thats ok :') His love is unattainable



hey dont worry man, I'm sure he's just poor


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 28, 2020)

Sloom said:


> hey dont worry man, I'm sure he's just poor


why doesn't he work for brewster when he comes out?

he likes coffee


----------



## biksoka (May 28, 2020)

I want to say Clay but I think Kid Cat is my boy (I honestly did not expect this). With the hours I have to play (I play at like 5 am and at night before and after work), I only consistently see Kid Cat running. Like this kid greets me in the morning and waves me good night most days 
And he's always exploring the new projects I set down. He was the first to visit the campsite and bamboo area when I cleaned it up. Just seeing him wandering around with a little soda can examining everything ~ ugh my heart
Clay baby, I still love you


----------



## N a t (May 28, 2020)

Sloom said:


> UUhhhHHHh excuse me?
> it's world domination not world cleonation


Dom may be powerful, but Cleo is a historical figure and will be acknowledged!!1!1!!


----------



## Aliya (May 28, 2020)

Super hard choice for me since it's literally a tie between 4 villagers (Sherb, Dom, Nan and Chevre). I have to say Nan.

This little goat has been one of my favorites since Wild World. Literally my original favorite villager before I really got into AC. I absolutely love her and I would send her letters every single day and talk to her constantly. I remember she would move between my town and my sisters frequently along with Chevre. I didn't have Nan in New Leaf all the time, but I had to invite her in New Horizons to reunite the two of them again. She's never leaving and she has a special spot in my heart.


----------



## Rosewater (May 28, 2020)

My baby Peanut! I just really vibe with her. I love her a lot and she makes me so happy


----------



## Mayor Moon (May 28, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> Bob and diana
> 
> bob bob bob and diana diana diana
> 
> ...


I'm surprised you didn't say Hopkins


----------



## Piggleton (May 28, 2020)

Sloom said:


> hey dont worry man, I'm sure he's just poor


I will be his sugar mama


----------



## Squinish (May 28, 2020)

Fey said:


> *KATT*
> 
> She’s spunky, she’s fun, she has *bolder and better fangs than Raymond*!
> 
> ...



Now now!  Lets keep this friendly.  No need to be pressing the "Better then Raymond" buttons.

Still, Katt is great.  No question there.  If only I had room for her.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 28, 2020)

Mayor Moon said:


> I'm surprised you didn't say Hopkins


read my other post

diana and bob are at my top list
hopkins is third


----------



## Squinish (May 28, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> Bob and diana
> 
> bob bob bob and diana diana diana
> 
> ...



They are both great.  Sadly no room for them permanently.  I will invite them later via amiibo, so I can get their photos.  But they are great Villagers.


----------



## soomi (May 28, 2020)

cheezu said:


> For me it's Zucker.
> Though Sherb is a close second.
> 
> Out of the not-so-popular ones definitely Boyd, Peggy and Henry.
> View attachment 266686


OMG Zucker is doing yoga. I have never seen him do yoga in my island


----------



## EmperorGandhi (May 28, 2020)

My answer is fairly obvious considering my profile picture and just how frequently I talk about him here: Beau.

He is, to this day, the only villager in my New Leaf town that has been with me since the very beginning (I got the game in mid 2016). He has also hosted my birthday party every single year I've played ACNL on my birthday, and regularly sends me gifts. I actually stopped playing NL for around 2 years because I was concerned that he would've moved out due to my inactivity and I couldn't bear to see that, but I played again shortly before NH released and found he was not only still in my town, but acted like I never left.

Then NH rolled around and I didn't get him until about a month in because someone here was kind enough to give me him for free, but I love him all the same. In fact, I think the changes to the lazy personality suit Beau a lot more in this game. He's hilarious and loves singing with my other villagers, plus he's adorable and pure and I would protect him with my life. He, along with Henry, are the most entertaining villagers on my island by a large margin. Here's a few of his many highlights:


----------



## Sloom (May 28, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> read my other post
> 
> diana and bob are at my top list
> hopkins is third



what the hell


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 28, 2020)

Sloom said:


> what the hell


what?


----------



## ecstasy (May 28, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> what?


>number 1 Hopkins fan
>Hopkins is third
At least im loyal to my fav villager lmao..


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 28, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> >number 1 Hopkins fan
> >Hopkins is third
> At least im loyal to my fav villager lmao..


shshusshsuhsushsushhh


----------



## Jun-Yo (May 28, 2020)

I love all of my villagers to the point if they asked to moved out i'll say no because I've become too attached to em 

_

_

Some recent pics of my cute animals singing in the plaza


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 28, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> >number 1 Hopkins fan
> >Hopkins is third
> At least im loyal to my fav villager lmao..


fixed


----------



## Jam86 (May 28, 2020)

Jun-Yo said:


> I love all of my villagers to the point if they asked to moved out i'll say no because I've become too attached to em
> 
> _View attachment 266774_
> 
> ...


cri omg
zucker looks so cute in that HAT ♡♡♡


----------



## Le Ham (May 28, 2020)

I think my one and only used to be Melba. She's still a STRONG favorite, the only villager I'm getting an amiibo for, the only villager I insisted I was gonna keep on my island after WW and even NL. She asked me for a coelacanth once... and I got her one. No regrets.





But Billy is really coming up for me. I really enjoy most of my villagers and talking to them, but every time I see Billy doin his thing around my island I'm just so happy. He's a cutie and always the sweetest to me. He might just remain my NH/Espera favorite but I think I'll always have a soft spot for him going forward. Maybe even my favorite jock? (no offense to the meme king at all)





(I take that back. definitely offense to the meme king)


----------



## Squinish (May 28, 2020)

Jun-Yo said:


> I love all of my villagers to the point if they asked to moved out i'll say no because I've become too attached to em
> 
> _View attachment 266774_
> 
> ...



I love the second picture of Ankha looking off to the side.  Be like, "If I must, Me Meow.  But let it be know I am not fond of this song."  ;P


----------



## ecstasy (May 28, 2020)

Unhappyhome said:


> fixed


LMAO I'm actually dying


----------



## metswee (May 28, 2020)

I love all of my villagers and Diana is one of my all time faves but Roscoe has really stolen my heart in NH   

I adore that cranky old horse.....love the letters he sends me and love his funny lil dialogue! And he wears all the clothes I give him think we really get each others sense of fashion (all black LOL) and he LOVES to sing!!!!! ; o ; I adore just sitting there listening to him and changing the song to listen to more of his covers......basically......I love my grandpa Roscoe



Spoiler: Look at him


----------



## Sloom (May 28, 2020)

metswee said:


>


THE HAIRBOW!!!!!!!!!!!
oh my god I think I'm catching feelings



Unhappyhome said:


> fixed


finally. justice has been restored. it has been confirmed that O'Hare is the winner of this war.


----------



## metswee (May 28, 2020)

Sloom said:


> THE HAIRBOW!!!!!!!!!!!
> oh my god I think I'm catching feelings


THATS EXACTLY HOW IT HAPPENED TO ME.......had him in pocket camp..... put the hello kitty bow on him......and I knew Id have to have him in the new animal crossing game


----------



## Hanif1807 (May 28, 2020)

*I'll sell my entire island for Rosie*. Just kidding, and it's impossible to do that lol
But seriously, she's my bestie and i want her back!


----------



## panda32510 (May 28, 2020)

I claim Pekoe as my one and only, my sweet baby who I would die for


----------



## sleepydreepy (May 28, 2020)

Mine is Tom 

He's my old friend from NL (one of my starting villagers who stayed), and I wasn't going to have him again in my NH town, but I missed him so much that he now has a plot waiting for him. He's my best friend in the entire series


----------



## chlostick (May 28, 2020)

I am still new to the game so I don’t know many characters but on my island my fave is Punchy. He’s just so funny.


----------



## Lilybells (May 28, 2020)

Marshal!! I love him so much. I don't even remember loving him this much in NL, but after finding him in NH, I can't imagine not seeing him every day!


----------



## ecstasy (May 28, 2020)

Sloom said:


> finally. justice has been restored. it has been confirmed that O'Hare is the winner of this war.


Ah, just how things should be


----------



## sporkchop (May 28, 2020)

I absolutely adore Muffy. I think the sheep villagers are super cute, and I love her goth theme. I never got her in New Leaf though, so I'm hoping to find her in New Horizons.


----------



## Shinjukuwu (May 28, 2020)

I'm going to say Bunnie. Ever since I first saw her in Pocket Camp and how cute and adorable she is, I knew that when New Horizons came out, I would want her 

For Valentine's Day, my bf got me a Bunnie plush and she sits happily on my shelf, she's my little applette.

Then, when I needed a 9th villager, on my first island trip, I got none other than... Bunnie! On my first island! I felt because I am not living with my bf and we aren't able to see each other physically because of Covid-19, I feel like she is my little good luck charm and a sign from him  probably not but I'm so glad to have her!


----------



## Bcat (May 28, 2020)

Mira. Definitely Mira. She’s my ride or die home girl for life 

she was my favorite uchi in new leaf and I paid I think around 400 tbt for her back in the day. I didn’t have her amiibo card like I did for a lot of my other favorites, so I thought I was going to have to meet some new friends in New Horizons. But, lo and behold, she was my starter! I literally had to put the switch down while I ran through the house squealing with glee like a toddler.


----------



## Pyoopi (May 28, 2020)

Mine would be Peewee. I like the gorilla's design and I think it's funny that they're mooning the world constantly. 

Peewee was the first gorilla that moved into my town in acnl. He also celebrated my birthday and I was like, "that's it, he'll never leave my town!"






He's already keeping the island safe.





Just for the good ol' days


----------



## fairyring (May 28, 2020)

lolly and fuchsia since new leaf, and thanks to randomly finding her on a nook island bunnie has shot her way up there with them too <3


----------



## Toasties (May 28, 2020)

Static, always Static. He is my cranky little baby that I'd protect with my life. He is on my island and I'm never letting him go, restarting New Leaf where I'll patiently wait for him to return to me.


----------



## cucumberzest (May 28, 2020)

Hmm...I'm not too sure. Renee makes me swoon with her fierce and dominating looks. Rasher comes off like he has a dangerous past, gets a kick outta messin with people, and exudes a crime family aesthetic. Sherb is a soft sleepy boy. Shep is cool in a relaxed, unobtrusive way. 
I'm thinking of who'd I draw more fanart of...as of right now, Rasher.


----------



## drinkmyrivers (May 28, 2020)

Dobie is it for me. I was pining for him during the first month of playing without him, after finding him in a mystery island and foolishly leaving him there, and now that he's in my island finally, I almost don't care much who else lives here! Everyone else is a filler. This is Dobie's island now.


----------



## Kuron (May 28, 2020)

My best bro Dobie........ bought his amiibo card so I could have him in NL & bought him into NH bc I ended up loving him so much


----------



## bluetortis26 (May 28, 2020)

my fav villager is Beau!!!!!!! no explanation needed


----------



## coderp (May 28, 2020)

It's Goose. I have no close second.


----------



## Dude_Skillz (May 28, 2020)

_Walker_


----------



## Kamina (May 28, 2020)

deli !! he is my son and the absolute cutest but i stg almost nobody even knows he exists. there's no fanart of him anywhere or anything (that i've seen, anyway)  

 

his catchphrase is "monch". _MONCH._

absolute baby energy.


----------



## peachmilke (May 28, 2020)

feel like I've been having a mini crisis trying to figure this out lately, I've had a lot of villagers that I've really really loved, but am unsure if any of them feel like ~my~ villager yet   I'm getting lily soon who is my OG fav in the series so we'll see!​


----------



## carackobama (May 28, 2020)

Squinish said:


> OMG YES!  She is my... well my second favorites (Ankha still my fav).  Here have a couple cute Tangy shots.
> 
> I can't wait to get her back.  Long story but she will be mine again.
> 
> ...


thank you for sharing these! they made me so happy <3


----------



## Sloom (May 28, 2020)

Toasties said:


> Static, always Static. He is my cranky little baby that I'd protect with my life. He is on my island and I'm never letting him go, restarting New Leaf where I'll patiently wait for him to return to me.



haha I love Static too! I had no attachment to him before, and simply invited him in because I have his amiibo and decided I'd temporarily take him in to learn all the cranky reactions and then give him the boot.

well, now he's a permanent resident lol


----------



## SakuraMagic17 (May 28, 2020)

CHIEF! Chief is a boy! a good boy!!!!


----------



## itsukishup (May 28, 2020)

Dom!!!!! He just has the cutest design and the friendliest personality. I was resetting for hours when i first got new horizons, but as soon as I landed on my island and saw he was one of my starters I knew i wasn't going to reset anymore. I love his silly facial expressions, as well as his cute pink horns. I never thought I would fall so in love with a jock villager, but he's just so cute and enthusiastic about everything that I can't help it. I've even thought about reinstalling Pocket Camp just so I could hang out with him there as well. My favorite thing is seeing other people who appreciate him as well. There are so many good artists drawing cute Doms out there, and I adore every single one of them.


----------



## Lavamaize (May 28, 2020)

I would have to say Willow. She was one of my original NL villagers that I still have in NL today, not to mention NH as well!


----------



## Licorice (May 28, 2020)

Cesar ❤





	Post automatically merged: May 28, 2020



Kamina said:


> deli !! he is my son and the absolute cutest but i stg almost nobody even knows he exists. there's no fanart of him anywhere or anything (that i've seen, anyway)
> 
> View attachment 266831 View attachment 266832
> 
> ...


You’re not alone! Deli is my fave lazy and I had him in acnl and now nh.


----------



## usa-chan (May 28, 2020)

although some people may call her design bland, maple is _that_ villager for me. she's been my ac bestie since wild world, and i can't play the game without her!


----------



## chainosaur (May 28, 2020)

I will gladly take the title of TBT's #1 Colton fan.


----------



## Sweetley (May 28, 2020)

Kinda hard to pick only one, as I like all my villagers a lot. However, I would say Audie, as she's such a sweetheart and she became real quick my all-time favorite villager. I just like her personality (I'm a general a fan of the Peppy villagers) and her design is adorable.


----------



## Lillyshins (May 28, 2020)

My villager is Chrissy. Shes mine. And noone else can love her like i can. >.<

Had i known Chrissy was a thing she would have been my #1 dreamie. I have given her a big flowerbed full of just pink hybrids, as well as gifted her several different pink ensembles. 

I will cry if she ever asks to leave my island.(not that I'd ever let her, shes MINE!)

(My partner and child insist she is super creepy and they dont like her at all. And that just makes me love her more.) 

I think the only thing that would improve her model is a tiny sharp tooth sticking out on one side of her mouth. (I really like that for some reason)  

I just like small adorable things that can rip your face off. And Chrissy looks like shes up for the job when shes making some of those faces. ^-^


----------



## lolli8223 (May 28, 2020)

Roscoe! He has been a favorite for a long time and now thanks to amiibo I can have him over whenever I want. He was the first villager I scanned in, prior to that I was looking for him at the NMT islands but no dice. I have a favorite in most species but he is my GOAT. 

I love how his eyes change color when he’s fired up. 

*Roscoe + Apollo + Buck = The Gentlemen’s Tea Club*





*Moping with me that it rained after I took the time to water all my hybrids. *


----------



## brockbrock (May 28, 2020)

Tia, Tia, Tia <333333

She must always be protected, safeguarded and coddled. Never must she face adversity or be sad. Anyone who breaks her heart will be cursed for eternity! I will cast the hex myself!!


----------



## xara (May 28, 2020)

rn i have two - my baby girl audie. i got lucky with randomly finding her in my campsite and i’ve loved her more every day since. she’s such a pretty gal and seeing her walk around the island literally just makes me go 



Spoiler: audie being audie












the 2nd one is zucker - i’ve never really cared for him and so when i invited him from an island tour, i did so mainly for profit as i knew there were a bit of people looking for him. but imagine my surprise when i grew attached to the bugger and instead of having beau as i originally planned, i’m keeping zucker as my permanent lazy as he’s a baby and i love him. he gave me his photo the other day and i’m still 



Spoiler: this isn’t technically a photo of him but it’s cute anyways


----------



## Sloom (May 28, 2020)

xara said:


> rn i have two - my baby girl audie. i got lucky with randomly finding her in my campsite and i’ve loved her more every day since. she’s such a pretty gal and seeing her walk around the island literally just makes me go
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh my god you just reminded me of my favourite letter I've received from sherb!




why do lazy villagers have to dropkick my heartstrings like this? it's no fair


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 28, 2020)

Marshal has been my little buddy since 2014.  I would absolutely die for him.  I got told Marshal was overrated a lot when I first joined TBT, which made me sad because he meant the world to me.


----------



## Chachamaru (May 28, 2020)

DOM. He is the cutest little fluff ball ever


----------



## seularin (May 28, 2020)

Opal<3 said:


> my favourite villager is katt ☆
> she is just AMAZING
> i talk to her everyday until she gets annoyed and i gift her presents in person and in letters
> i really like the cat villagers and she is the actual cutest imo ♡♡♡
> ...


as a katt stan i MEGA approve

i miss her sm and i want her back :c i want her, but i don't want her from anyone else cos it doesn't feel the same c': i want my starter back pls /sobs/
i've said this before and i'm venting about it again!!--she was the first villager who asked me for a catchphrase, she called me gumdrop, she was the only villager who /moved/ when i was about to terraform, she showed up at my birthday, she stayed by me when i fell asleep by her, she gave me cute clothes and furniture through the mail, and she always gave me these lil letters that cheered me up. KATT BEST UCHI


----------



## Delphine (May 28, 2020)

Francine for sure!! I'm waiting to get Hamlet's pic before I can move Francine in and take his spot. I recently replaced Ruby with Chrissy and I am so happy about having my cute little bunny, I can hardly wait to reunite the sisters c:


----------



## Minimasher (May 28, 2020)

MOE MOE MOE MOE MOE MOE MOE MOE MOE MOE MOE MOE MOE MOE MOE MOE MOE MOE MOE MOE 
And OZZIE OZZIE OZZIE OZZIE OZZIE OZZIE OZZIE OZZIE OZZIE OZZIE


----------



## ReiraEvenstar (May 28, 2020)

Julian. Which is boring I suppose because he is so popular, but he’s always been my buddy in game. He was the first I made sure I got with his amiibo in this newest game  I always dedicate a room in my house to him!


----------



## Squinish (May 28, 2020)

Hanif1807 said:


> *I'll sell my entire island for Rosie*. Just kidding, and it's impossible to do that lol
> But seriously, she's my bestie and i want her back!



Hmm, Rosie might be my next one to get a photo for.  I have her amiibo.  It was either her, bob or olivia.  Still, it would be a couple weeks (maybe) before I sent her away.


----------



## Nunnafinga (May 28, 2020)

That would be my ducky bud Joey.I saw him in a dream town not long after New Leaf came out and I thought it was hilarious that he was wearing a diaper.I adopted him a short time later from another player on Animal Crossing Community and I've had a Joey ever since.


----------



## Ichiban (May 28, 2020)

Punchy is my #1 and has been for years, i first met him when i rented city folk at a video store (remember renting games?) and i always liked his design, he always seemed cool to me... I finally had him for years in NL and it was a blast even though he decided to move in on the far left of the map even though i had everything down in the middle. seeing how nice he looks on the switch is great, and i only came back to TBT to get him lol (ended up sticking around) and it was well worth it, i love the lazy dialogues when they're referring to the game as a game, it gets me every time, and it doesn't help that punchys wide open eyes are priceless. I can't see any other villager taking his spot as my number one (Lolly is definitely a surprise #2 though) and i plan to keep him on my island until i stop playing, so he's going to be with me the whole way again.



Spoiler: some punchy love









gave him a new look recently



typical punchy conversation


----------



## Soigne (May 28, 2020)

i've gone back and forth, had a few that i've loved for many past games. but it has to be bill. it's gotta be him.


----------



## ForeverSoaring (May 28, 2020)

Stella is my girl!! I’ve loved her ever since I met her in pocket camp, and I’m going to build her home next to mine!


----------



## telluric (May 28, 2020)

ROSCOE. 
And she's not a villager, but Celeste. I love her so much.


----------



## salem_ (May 28, 2020)

id die for dotty.



















Spoiler


----------



## akimaki (May 28, 2020)

Mine is Bea!! I didnt know about her in nl when the amiibo update came out but im so glad i know now!! shes just the cutest and sweetest little thing ever! I love her design so much, the redness of her lil nose! She kinda reminds me of myself ;p


----------



## EtchaSketch (May 28, 2020)

BUTCH IS MY BOY. my old, old boy and I ADORE HIM

He literally never fails to make me smile. Especially knowing he’s an old boy sleeping on a racecar bed


----------



## trashpedia (May 28, 2020)

Apollo. Periodt.


----------



## ayeeprill (May 28, 2020)

Kiki has been my best friend since 2004 and I will FIGHT you for her.
Ribbot and Pippy, as well, to a lesser extent. Especially Pippy, since NO ONE seems to appreciate that queen.


----------



## Caitlin00091 (May 28, 2020)

Lucky! I would die for him. I love when I see him running around on my island


----------



## Globes216 (May 28, 2020)

I think mine has to be Prince! MY cute little frog baby. Hes adorable and I love everything that he does


----------



## ReeseCarmen (May 28, 2020)

Wendy Shes a lil watermelon chonky girl i got in city folk wild world new leaf and new horizons


----------



## Dreamcloud (May 28, 2020)

Rudy. I wasn't planning on keeping him but fell for him within a day and had to change my entire island plans. Here he is interrupting my plot-planning. Just running right through. He's so precious!


----------



## Anxwol (May 29, 2020)

Claude and Tangy! 

Claude‘s simple design feels relatable. I love the curl on his head, it sort of looks like a curly unibrow. I like the shine on his nose haha. I also think his voice tone matches him perfectly; I never speed up his dialogues.

I love Tangy’s facial expressions, especially when she sings. I also adore the leaf on her head and the pores on her face. As someone with noticeable pores/scarring from previous acne, she somehow makes me feel better about my imperfections. I know this game isn’t that deep, but I couldn’t help but feel that way.


----------



## Sheando (May 29, 2020)

Antonio. I love animals with pointy noses in real life, so when he moved into my Wild World town when I was 11, I was SO excited. I traded for him in NL and he was randomly my starter Jock in NH, so we’ve been through a lot together!


----------



## Arckaniel (May 29, 2020)

Lily!!! I loved her since New Leaf, my first Animal Crossing and I can't wait to have her in New Horizons and take lots of pics of her being cute and all!

My surprise New Horizons favorite is Lolly tho, she was not part of my supposed dreamie line up (was going to be Coco or Kiki actually), but she was a random starting normal move in in my island and when I saw her, I instantly fell in love, she's just so precious and cute, what can I say, I think I have a thing for cute normal villagers lol...


----------



## Sloom (May 29, 2020)

ayeeprill said:


> Kiki has been my best friend since 2004 and I will FIGHT you for her.
> Ribbot and Pippy, as well, to a lesser extent. Especially Pippy, since NO ONE seems to appreciate that queen.



ahhhh Kiki brings back so many memories, she was my favourite for many years before Sherb came along and steamrolled her. she's a rad lass and the reason I found this forum was because I wanted her back

however I will have to admit that over the years I have calmed down a bit over her. my entire life in new leaf was just heartbreak after heartbreak of her constantly leaving lmao. she clearly doesn't love me ;;

oh yeah and pippy's amazing, as are all bunnies honestly



EtchaSketch said:


> BUTCH IS MY BOY. my old, old boy and I ADORE HIM
> 
> He literally never fails to make me smile. Especially knowing he’s an old boy sleeping on a racecar bed



YES finally a butch supporter. this is good. this is what we want


----------



## Chouchou (May 29, 2020)

Kiki <3

i'm not really a cat person but I loved her since gamecube.


----------



## xdetta (May 29, 2020)

ah yes its my turn to shine. 
my babies:
-coco
-goldie (since wild world)
-molly
-zucker


----------



## Ciary (May 29, 2020)

this is gonna be controvercial:
Crackle (also called Spork). I just love how chill he is about everything and how he just wants to eat and sleep.I just love how he really doesn't care about anything. he just has fun, all the time, no stopping. running around my island like a ball of joy spreading happiness to everyone! and then sleeping on the bench because ... running around all day really drains your energy, snork


----------



## BambieTheMayor (May 29, 2020)

So hard to choose! It's like picking a favorite child. I always find myself stalking the dreamies I currently have around the island and seeing all the cute things they do, snap pics of them, etc.
However, I'll choose one that hasn't been said yet, and doubt will be said, as he's not typically a popular villager.

Derwin!
He's so cute, I love him so much; ever since New Leaf, when he ran to me crying over something another villager had rudely said to him. I promised right then and there that'd I'd protect the baby forever! He deserves all the love in the world! I always spoil him in gifts, cherish him, and make him feel safe and protected in my village. Plus, I got him on my 7th ticket during my first villager hunt. It was meant to be! His house is decorated like a playground, and I plan to put a playground outside of his house so he can play whenever he likes.

I feel bad for him, I know he isn't the "cutest" villager and therefore doesn't get much attention, he is definitely one of the cutest to me, and I will forever love him, and I hope he gets the much appreciated love he deserves from others. 

Other villagers that I love, that I'd like to mention:
- Molly
- Poppy
- Drago
- Grizzly
- Fang
- Lucky
- the newbies, Audie/Judy/Raymond
- the oldies, Medli/Chai


----------



## Aleigh (May 29, 2020)

Pierce. No doubt about it. Tom and Cookie are very close, but Pierce will always be my #1. I could honestly drone on and on about all the reasons I love him. He just, he's forever mine.


----------



## Zerous (May 29, 2020)

I love so many villagers, but if I could only choose one, i'd go with Sydney.
She's so sweet and cute, and looks even better in the new game! She was one of my original 5 in nl, and I originally didn't think much of her but she's now grown on me so much I can't image having a town without her!
I don't actually have that many good pictures of her tho but I made a jumper of her!







I also really like Punchy tho


----------



## LindseyKate04 (May 29, 2020)

I would die for Rosie. I would kill for Rosie. Rosie is love, Rosie is life. I've had her in every game since Wild World, and I really need her back 

I'm only going to claim Rosie as actually being "mine" hahaha but I have had Tangy in every game since GameCube, and she is such a sweetheart. I always loved her loud tv and cute pineapple bed. Also Lily shows up in a lot of my games and I love her. Molly snuck up on me in NH! I always thought she was super cute, but didn't pay much attention. She was my first Nook island villager and now you'd have to pry her from my cold, dead hands. Also Merry just moved in and I feel like I'm going to get too attached to her as well? So that's cool.


----------



## a sprout (May 29, 2020)

Beau!
Beau's been my buddy since New Leaf. I absolutely adore his sleepy design and he's always been the sweetest thing. Finding him in NH was a huge surprise, especially since I intended on getting an amiibo for him-- I found him island hopping! he's my son. best boy.








Ruby is also a close runner up.
I don't have much history with her, but meeting her in NH has been wonderful. I love that she's a little space bun and I just love her overall theme. Her default shirt also looks like her face. I wish I had enough confidence to sport a shirt with my face on it. Just look at her. She's adorable.


----------



## Opal (May 29, 2020)

Cocoooo, she will forever be my favourite <3 Unfortunately I don't have her in NH. Chrissy is a close second.


----------

